
Apple Watch Teardown - shawndumas
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Teardown/40655?utm_content=buffer129cc&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
pdknsk
Mandatory: the other Apple Watch. (Posted on April 1st. Title of the page was
changed only a few days ago.)

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Teardown/38659](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Teardown/38659)

------
tammer
I never cease to be amazed at Apple's willingness to pour custom details into
their products' internals. Even though it looks like a luxury car engine,
there's no way to just pop the hood. Most normal consumers will never see the
black PCB in their MacBooks or the tiny imprint in the resin of the S1.

------
hanief
The classic mechanical watch is a beautiful object created carefully by mainly
one person, while the Apple Watch is a craftsmanship on industrial scale. I
think it's fascinating. A utilitarian object can also be a work of art.

~~~
ghshephard
Initially, the two look similiar,
[https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/5PKNgxhkWXHEC1Dd.h...](https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/5PKNgxhkWXHEC1Dd.huge),
but as they tear in, I find the internals of the classic watch to be a lot
more beautiful than the Apple Watch:
[https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/VSgtiKlDfQ4LTGLK.m...](https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/VSgtiKlDfQ4LTGLK.medium)

~~~
hanief
True on the hardware level, but Apple Watch should be viewed as an integrated
hardware AND software. I'd further argue that the software running the watch
is actually comparable on craftsmanship level with the gears on mechanical
watches.

------
josephpmay
The big news here is that they are not upgradeable like some had hoped.

~~~
bsaul
i wonder how could someone spend money on the most expensives models then. i
wished that could make a beautifull present, but now it would only be a stupid
one.

~~~
robmcm
Because expensive is relative.

Explain to someone in Bolivia why people spend $2 on a bottle of water.

~~~
saiya-jin
in 1st world countries, I would like this to be explained too, especially
people drinking at their homes

~~~
robmcm
I know ;)

------
joshmn
The size of those screws will forever amaze me.

~~~
femto
You'll be flabbergasted when you see what a specialist micro-machining shop
can produce. (I am!) Unfortunately there's only one picture on their website
[1], but here's an example of a shop that produces _really_ small bits.

[1] [http://www.russellsymes.com.au/](http://www.russellsymes.com.au/)

